# 반대편으로



## zoeite

여러분 안녕하세요. 

저는 다음문장에 대해 한 문제가 있어요. 여러분의 도움을 얻을 수 있기 바랍니다.

유도나 씨름에서 한 쪽이 다른 쪽을 *어느 한편으로* 넘어뜨리려고 할 때 그 상대가 그리로 그렇게 쉽게 넘어가 주지는 않죠. *반대편으로* 안 넘어가려고 죽을 힘을 다 하게 됩니다. 그러니까 그 아슬아슬한 순간에 탁 하고 *반대편으로* 넘어뜨려서 한 판 경기가 끝나게 되는 겁니다.

----------------------------
'반대편으로'라는 말을 2번 써졌고 둘 다 같은 방향을 나타내는가요?
예를 들어, '어느 한편'은 왼쪽이라면, 두 '반대편'은 다 오른쪽이 돼요?
유도나 씨름에서 선수a가 선수b를 왼쪽으로 넘어뜨리려고 할 때 선수b가 그리로 그렇게 쉽게 넘어가 주지는 않죠. 
선수a가 오른쪽으로 안 넘어가려고 죽을 힘을 다 하게 됩니다. 그러니까 그 아슬아슬한 순간에 탁 하고 선수a가 선수b를 오른쪽으로 넘어뜨려서 한 판 경기가 끝나게 되는 겁니다.

제 분석은 맞아요? 잘못된것을 고쳐주시기 바랍니다.
감사합니다.


----------



## Environmentalist

안녕하세요.
Zoeite님이 한국어를 상당히 하시는 걸로 보이니 한글로 설명을 드릴게요.

우선, 저 글이 어디에 나온건지는 모르겠지만 이해가 어렵게 적어놨네요.

특히 "*반대편으로* 안 넘어가려고 죽을 힘을 다 하게 됩니다." 이 문장은 설명이 잘못되어 있다고도 볼수있어요. 상대가 내가 넘기려고 하는 어느 한편에 대한 반대편으로 힘을 준다는 것인지 상대가 힘을 주는 방향의 반대편인지 모호한 문장이에요. 하지만 zoeite님의 해석이 맞는것 같아요.

"그 아슬아슬한 순간에 탁 하고 *반대편으로* 넘어뜨려서 한 판 경기가 끝나게 되는 겁니다." 이 문장 속의 반대편은 확실히 앞에 나온 어느 한편의 반대편이 맞아요. 

따라서 제 결론도 zoeite님의 분석과 같아요.


----------



## zoeite

Environmentalist said:


> 안녕하세요.
> Zoeite님이 한국어를 상당히 하시는 걸로 보이니 한글로 설명을 드릴게요.
> 
> 우선, 저 글이 어디에 나온건지는 모르겠지만 이해가 어렵게 적어놨네요.
> 
> 특히 "*반대편으로* 안 넘어가려고 죽을 힘을 다 하게 됩니다." 이 문장은 설명이 잘못되어 있다고도 볼수있어요. 상대가 내가 넘기려고 하는 어느 한편에 대한 반대편으로 힘을 준다는 것인지 상대가 힘을 주는 방향의 반대편인지 모호한 문장이에요. 하지만 zoeite님의 해석이 맞는것 같아요.
> 
> "그 아슬아슬한 순간에 탁 하고 *반대편으로* 넘어뜨려서 한 판 경기가 끝나게 되는 겁니다." 이 문장 속의 반대편은 확실히 앞에 나온 어느 한편의 반대편이 맞아요.
> 
> 따라서 제 결론도 zoeite님의 분석과 같아요.



감사합니다. 

이 문장은 김홍도의 풍속도 '씨름도'에 대한 설명의 일부입니다. 이 그림에 두 씨름꾼이 있어요. 이 문장을 쓰는 사람은 앞사람이 이길 것하고 두 사람이 오른쪽으로 자빠질 것으로 예상했다. 

'그런데 뒷사람은 왼쪽으로 넘어질까요? 오른쪽으로 넘어질까요? 잘 살펴보시면 알 수 있습니다. 한번 맞춰 보십시오! 재 생각엔 아무래도 오른쪽으로 넘어질 것 같은데요. 그걸 어떻게 알 수 있는가 하면, 오른쪽 아래를 보세요. 구경꾼들이 턱을 치켜들고 눈은 쭉 찢어진 채 입을 떡 벌리고, 어억~하는 소리를 내면서 상체가 뒤로 물러나며 또 손으로 땅을 짚었지 않습니까? 아무래도 구경꾼들이 우리보다는 더 잘 알겠죠? 분명 오른쪽으로 넘어집니다.

유도나 씨름에서 ..........한 판 경기가 끝나게 되는 겁니다. 

화가는 바로 그 순간을 놓치지 않고 이렇게 기막힌 그림을 그려 냈습니다.'


----------

